# PLr herunterstufen



## volker (19 Juli 2018)

Hallo

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass man einen geforderten PLr herunterstufen kann wenn gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind.
Ich glaube safety hat da mal was zu geschrieben. Ich finde leider den Beitrag nicht mehr.

Konkret geht es um folgendes.
Zur bestehenden Anlage existiert keine CE.
Die Anlage (uralt) wurde mal in einem Retrofit auf einen "besseren" Stand gebracht.
Diese Anlage soll nun umgelagert werden und es soll auch eine CE erstellt werden.
Sensortechnisch gibt die Anlage PLd her. Not-Halt, Sicherheitstüren, etc.
Auf der Aktorebene gibt es für diverse gefahrbringende Bewegungen (Motore, Spindeln, etc) aber nur PLc da  nur 1 Schütz.

Die Alnalge läuft seit ca 11 Jahren ohne das ein Problem durch irgendwelche Sicherheitsfunktionen passiert ist.

Nehmen wir an die Risikobeurteilung würde nun PLd ergeben.
Könnte man dann aufgrund des Fehler-/Unfallfreien Betriebs seit 11 Jahren den PL auf c belassen den die Anlage zur Zeit hergibt?


----------



## stevenn (20 Juli 2018)

Hallo nein, deswegen nicht. Dass deine Anlage 11 Jahre unfallfrei lief, ist kein Nachweis dafür, dass sie morgen keinen Unfall verursacht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie morgen einen Unfall verursacht, ist statistisch sogar höher (Bauteilausfälle usw.). Deswegen ja die richtige PLr-Bestimmung.
Vor 11 Jahren war CE auch schon Pflicht, also machst du es richtig es nachzuholen.
man kann den PLr um eine Stufe herunterstufen, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintritts des Gefährdungsereignisses gering ist. Siehe https://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pra/en13849/aenderung_1_von_en13849_1.pdf


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2018)

@stevenn

Die Anlage hat wohl aktuell PLc und lief jahrelang ohne Unfall.
Eine Neubewertung würde PLd ergeben.

Und nun steht in dem von dir verlinkten Dokument:



> Eine niedrige Zahl an Unfällen könnte also
> die bestehende PLRr
> R-Einschätzung, auf der die Unfallgeschichte basiert, bestätigen. Sie ist aber nicht
> als Argument geeignet, den festzulegenden PLRr
> ...



Also könnte man annehmen, dass für eine Aktualisierung der Anlage eben PLc reicht ...

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Typson (20 Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen.

Da ich mich mit Retrofit noch recht wenig beschäftigt habe, ist mir das Thema neu.

Nur soviel:
Dass die aktuelle technische Umsetzung maximal PLc zulässt, muss ja nicht heißen, dass vor 11jahren PLr = PLc angenommen wurde. Hier könnten ja auch Fehler in der E-Konstruktion gemacht worden sein oder gar keine Risikobeurteilung erfolgt sein.
Hast du die Risikobeurteilung von vor 11jahren und könntest dich darauf berufen?

Wenn die Anlage bisher kein CE hatte, nehme ich mal an, dass sie vom Maschinenbetreiber selbst gebaut wurde und jetzt vielleicht verkauft wird (ggf. auch Verkauf innerhalb des selben Konzern)? Dann wäre dieser Verkauf das erste "in Verkehr bringen" und die Anlage müsste den heutigen Normen entsprechen... egal was vorher damit gelaufen ist.


----------



## stevenn (20 Juli 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @stevenn
> 
> Die Anlage hat wohl aktuell PLc und lief jahrelang ohne Unfall.
> Eine Neubewertung würde PLd ergeben.
> ...


Nein ich denke das ist einfach so, das auch früher der PLr d gewesen wäre, nur hat man diese Betrachtung nicht gemacht. Ich glaube Volker wollte sagen, dass der aktuelle Zustand maximal PLc entspricht. (ist aber fehlerhaft, hätte eigentlich PL d sein müssen) und nun will er die Betrachtung so hintricksen, das dies so ausreicht. sehe ich das richtig Volker?


----------



## stevenn (20 Juli 2018)

Typson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Da ich mich mit Retrofit noch recht wenig beschäftigt habe, ist mir das Thema neu.
> 
> ...


ich denke auch das es früher wahrscheinlich nicht richtig gemacht wurde.


Typson schrieb:


> Wenn die Anlage bisher kein CE hatte, nehme ich mal an, dass sie vom Maschinenbetreiber selbst gebaut wurde und jetzt vielleicht verkauft wird (ggf. auch Verkauf innerhalb des selben Konzern)? Dann wäre dieser Verkauf das erste "in Verkehr bringen" und die Anlage müsste den heutigen Normen entsprechen... egal was vorher damit gelaufen ist.



DAs ist so nicht ganz richtig. auch wenn ich für meine eigenen Leute eine Maschine baue ist es ein Inverkehrbringen nach Maschinenrichtlinie. Also das erste mal Inverkehrbringen hat schon vor 11 Jahren stattgefunden.
Auszug aus MRL Artikel 2
_h) „Inverkehrbringen“ die entgeltliche oder *unentgeltliche erstmalige
Bereitstellung* einer Maschine oder einer unvollständigen
Maschine in der Gemeinschaft im Hinblick auf ihren
Vertrieb *oder ihre Benutzung*; _


----------



## Typson (20 Juli 2018)

Hallo Stevenn.

Ich habe nochmal gewühlt (wie gesagt, nicht ganz mein Themengebiet) und du hast wohl recht... auch das Bereitstellen einer Maschine für die eigene Produktion stellt ein Inverkehrbringen dar.

Für diejenigen, die es interessiert:



> "Leitfaden für die Umsetzung der Produktvorschriften der EU 2016 („Blue Guide“)":
> 
> Das Inverkehrbringen eines Produkts setzt ein Angebot  oder eine (schriftliche oder mündliche) Vereinbarung zwischen zwei oder  mehr juristischen oder natürlichen Personen in Bezug auf die Übertragung  des Eigentums, des Besitzes oder sonstiger Rechte hinsichtlich des  betreffenden Produkts nach dessen Herstellung voraus. (51)  Diese Übertragung kann entgeltlich oder unentgeltlich erfolgen, was  nicht zwingend die physische Übergabe des Produkts erfordert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Safety (21 Juli 2018)

Hallo Volker,
mir stellen sich zuerst folgende Fragen:
Alte Maschine, wann war das erste Inverkehrbringen, vor dem 01.01.1995?
Wurde bei dem Retrofit eine Bewertung auf wesentliche Veränderung durchgeführt?
Wenn das Ergebnis der Bewertung auf wesentliche Veränderung „Nein“ war warum dann jetzt ein neues Inverkehrbringen?

Es ist bei „Alten Maschinen“ oft nicht möglich die aktuellen Richtlinien zu erfüllen.
Du musst dazu ein komplettes Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchführen unter anderen mit der MRL2006/42/EG und alles erfüllen was da gefordert ist und das am besten mit den aktuellen harmonisierten Normen.
Wenn die Maschine nicht erneut In Verkehr gebracht wird, muss eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach BetrSichV §3 durchgeführt werden, hierzu kann ich Dir die EmpfBS 1114, weitere TRBSen und harmonisierte Normen zum Ermitteln was heute Stand der Technik ist empfehlen. Dazu findest Du Fachbeiträge auf meiner Homepage (ist noch die BekBS1114 aufgeführt).  

Zum vierten Parameter des Anhangs A:
Dies muss man bei der Anwendung des Anhang A berücksichtigen:
„ANMERKUNG Dieses Verfahren zur Abschätzung des PLr ist nicht verbindlich. Es ist ein generischer Ansatz, der die ungünstigste Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit eines Gefährdungsereignisses annimmt (d. h. die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit ist 100 %). Andere geeignete Methoden zur Risikoabschätzung für bestimmte Arten von Maschinen können verwendet werden und Erfahrungen im erfolgreichen Umgang mit ähnlichen Maschinen/Gefährdungen sollten bei der Abschätzung von PLr berücksichtigt werden. Daher kann der erforderliche PL in einer Typ-C-Norm vom demjenigen abweichen, der durch den generischen Ansatz in Bild A.1 ermittelt wird.“

In Typ-C Normen findet man fast immer realistischere PLr als es sich bei der Anwendung des Anhang A ergeben, aber da die Anwendung des Anhangs A meist einen höheren Wert ergibt, geht das auf die sichere Seite und ist erstmal nicht falsch.
Wenn man nun den Parameter Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit eines Gefährdungsereignisses anwenden will muss man nach meiner Ansicht erst einmal Wissen was die Normen unter dem Begriff verstehen.

*„Gefährdungsereignis*
Ereignis, das Schaden verursachen kann
ANMERKUNG Ein Gefährdungsereignis kann kurzzeitig oder über eine lange Zeitspanne hinweg auftreten“

*„Gefährdungssituation*
Sachlage, bei der eine Person mindestens einer Gefährdung ausgesetzt ist“

Es geht also um folgendes ein Gefährdungsereignis tritt im Falle der funktionalen Sicherheit dann ein, wenn:


Die Sicherheitsfunktion einen gefährlichen Ausfall hat
Die Person in diesem Moment an der Gefahrenstelle ist und nicht erkennt das Sie einer Gefährdungssituation ausgesetzt ist und es dann zu einem Gefährdungsereignis (Schaden der Person) kommt.
 
Aus diesem Grund schreibt die Norm ja auch:
„Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit eines Gefährdungsereignisses sollte auf Faktoren beruhen, zu denen folgende zählen:


Zuverlässigkeitsdaten;
Unfallgeschichte an vergleichbaren Maschinen.
ANMERKUNG Eine geringe Zahl an Unfällen muss nicht zwingend bedeuten, dass das Eintreten von Gefährdungssituationen gering ist, sondern dass die Sicherheitseinrichtungen der Maschine ausreichend sind.“

Wobei vergleichbare Maschinen


dasselbe/dieselben Risiko/Risiken umfassen, die die maßgebliche Sicherheitsfunktion verringern soll,
den gleichen Prozess und dieselbe Betätigung durch die Bedienungsperson erfordern,
die gleichen Techniken anwenden, die die Gefährdung verursachen.„
 

Man benötigt um diesen Parameter anwenden zu können eben Zuverlässigkeitsdaten von vergleichbaren Maschinen, die Sicherheitsfunktion muss genauso aufgebaut sein. Man muss sich bzw. die Anwender fragen ob es Ausfälle gab und in welche Richtung.
Und ob es dadurch dann auch Unfälle gegeben hat.

Was bedeute das jetzt in deinem Fall:
Du hast nur diese Maschine, als keine Vergleichswerte die genauso aufgebaut sind!?
Du benötigst schon Daten von vergleichbaren Maschine und Anwendungen.
Das sehe ich bei Dir nicht, eine Maschine ist da etwas dünn.

Ich habe das schon angewandt z.B. bei Maschine die in gleicher Ausführung (ca. 20) (PLr=c) und gleiche Anwendung ausgeführt waren, Daten lagen für 18 Jahre vor, hier hat der Betreiber, Anwender diese Daten liefern können.
Die Risikoeinschätzung mit den 3 Parametern hat PLr =d ergeben und auf Grundlage der Daten hat man PLr=c ausgeführt.

Weiteres Beispiel, Absturzsicherung einer Achse, der Hersteller kann nachweisen das er mit einer Bremse bisher keine Ausfälle und keine Unfälle hatte, Zeitraum 15 Jahre und sehr viele Maschine immer gleiche Anwendung.
PLr ermittelt mit Anhang A „d“ mit Parameter 4 PLr=c.

Ich hatte das Thema bei sehr vielen Anwendungen und Einschätzungen in meinem Team nur 3 Mal, alle anderen die diese Trumpfkarte gerne gezogen hätten, konnten keine realistischen Daten liefern.

Was auch wichtig ist, es geht nicht darum das es eine unsichere Maschine wird, es wird nur realistisch die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit abgeschätzt. Man muss damit aber sehr vorsichtig umgehen, denn wenn es dann zu einem Unfall kommt kann das schon erhebliche Konsequenzen haben. Also wichtig realistische Daten die man auch nachvollziehen kann!


----------



## volker (21 Juli 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> Nein ich denke das ist einfach so, das auch früher der PLr d gewesen wäre, nur hat man diese Betrachtung nicht gemacht. Ich glaube Volker wollte sagen, dass der aktuelle Zustand maximal PLc entspricht. (ist aber fehlerhaft, hätte eigentlich PL d sein müssen) und nun will er die Betrachtung so hintricksen, das dies so ausreicht. sehe ich das richtig Volker?


Ja. So könnte man das ausdrücken. 
Die ursprünglich Anlage ist uralt schätze 30 und mehr Jahre.
Dann wurde das Retrofit gemacht ohne eine Gefahrenanalyse. 
Die Sicherheit wurde dabei um einiges erhöht. Aber eben nur auf PLc.



			
				stevenn schrieb:
			
		

> DAs ist so nicht ganz richtig. auch wenn ich für meine eigenen Leute  eine Maschine baue ist es ein Inverkehrbringen nach Maschinenrichtlinie.  Also das erste mal Inverkehrbringen hat schon vor 11 Jahren  stattgefunden.


Nicht ganz. Die Anlage existiert schon viel länger. Der Standort und die Gegebenheiten haben sich beim Retrofit nicht geändert.
Also würde ich sagen, dass es sich um eine nicht wesentliche Änderung gehalten hat


----------



## volker (21 Juli 2018)

Nochmal etwas zur Anlage selbst.
Es handelt sich um einen Rundtakttisch zum polieren von Rädern.
Die größte Gefahr geht hierbei von der Polierspindel aus. Hohe Drehzahl der Polierscheiben.
Die Maschine ist z.Z. nicht eingehaust. Nach der Verlagerung kommt eine Umhausung mit Zuhaltung drum.
Zusätzlich wird für den Einrichtbetrieb nur 1 Station freigegeben. Jetzt kann man theoretisch alle Stationen (acht) gleichzeitig einrichten.
Im Einrichtbetrieb ist es zwingend erforderlich, dass alle Antriebe der jeweiligen Station mit der Drehzahl laufen wie es auch im Normalbetrieb (Bestückung erfolgt von Hand. Einleiten der Tischdrehung über Zweihand) nötig ist.

[Safety]
mir stellen sich zuerst folgende Fragen:
Alte Maschine, wann war das erste Inverkehrbringen, vor dem 01.01.1995?
Ja
Wurde bei dem Retrofit eine Bewertung auf wesentliche Veränderung durchgeführt?
Nein
Wenn das Ergebnis der Bewertung auf wesentliche Veränderung „Nein“ war warum dann jetzt ein neues Inverkehrbringen?
Die Anlage wird in ein Tochterunternehmen vom Hauptwerk überführt. Und mittlerweile ist es bei uns so das alles eine CE haben soll.
Muss man dann überhaupt eine CE erstellen wenn es vorher keine gab?


Was bedeute das jetzt in deinem Fall:
Du hast nur diese Maschine, als keine Vergleichswerte die genauso aufgebaut sind!?
Du benötigst schon Daten von vergleichbaren Maschine und Anwendungen.
Das sehe ich bei Dir nicht, eine Maschine ist da etwas dünn.
 Es existieren 2 weitere Maschinen die noch nie umgebaut wurden. Bj auch vor 1995. Mir sind keine Unfälle bekannt.
Auch nicht eingehaust. Die Sicherheitsfunktionen sind ehr kleiner. Alles Klappertechnik. Bei Not-Halt fällt nur die Steuerspannung weg.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juli 2018)

@Volker
Wir holen bei solchen Themen ganz einfach einen externen Sachverständigen und lassen ein Gutachten erstellen.
Du musst vor irgendwelchen Umbauten und Verlagerungen sowieso den Istzustand aufnehmen und prüfen.
Das fordert die BetrSichV. Zudem brauchst auch noch eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung.
Bei dem ganzen Prozess lassen wir uns extern beraten und begleiten. Spart viel Diskussion und kostet, wenn man alles sauber aufbereitet, nicht die Welt.
Unser größtes Problem war einfach nur den passenden Sachverständigen zu finden.
Reine Normen- und Paragraphensuche hilft da nicht viel. Es müssen gemeinsam konkrete Lösungen nach dem TOP-Prinzip erarbeitet werden und daher muss auch der Sachverständigenseite viel Wissen rund um Mechanik, Elektrik, Pneumatik und Hydraulik, ... vorhanden sein. Und da trennt sich schnell die Spreu vom Weizen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (22 Juli 2018)

Hallo Volker,
eine Maschine die schon einmal in Verkehr gebracht wurde unter liegt in Deutschland der BetrSichV und es muss nur ein erneutes Inverkehrbringen stattfinden, wenn diese „Altmaschine“ so wesentlich verändert wird das diese als neue angesehen werden muss. Eine Verbesserung der Sicherheit gilt in der Regel nicht als wesentliche Veränderung, aber auch das muss man prüfen.
Das bedeutet die von Dir beschriebene Maschine wurde vor dem 01.01.1995 erstmalig in Verkehr gebracht und muss somit keine CE-Kennzeichnung tragen und auch keine bekommen wenn nicht der oben beschriebene Sachverhalt zutrifft.
Siehe dazu auf meiner Homepage:
http://deutschmann-safety.de/wesentliche-veraenderung/

Wenn es dann doch kein neues Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren sein soll würde ich euch folgendes empfehlen:
Nachweis das der erste Umbau keine wesentliche Veränderung war.
Eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach BetrSichV, TRBSen, harmonisieren Normen mit dem Ziel den Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung zu prüfen und das Sicherheitsniveau der Maschine zu verbessern. Darin einer erneuten Überprüfung auf wesentliche Veränderung der neuen Maßnahmen.
Festlegen ob es ein Nachrüsten geben muss und dann nach dem TOP Prinzip Erarbeitung von Schutzmaßnahmen.
Die Hauptgefährdung dann redundant abzusichern sollte jetzt auch kein so großer Aufwand sein, denke auch an die Tauschzyklen von den Bauteilen, die Maschine ist schon älter als 20 Jahre und läuft nach dem letzten Umbau auch schon wieder 11 Jahre!!!
Wenn Ihr dann ein neues Konformitätsverfahren nach MRL 2006/42/EG und mindestens EMVRL 2014/30/EU durchführen wollt, sehe ich da kommen das am Schluss nur noch ein mechanisches Gerippe vorhanden ist und alles andere wird wohl neu gemacht werden müssen. Aber auch den Bruch der Maschine müsst Ihr berücksichtigen und dann könnte es wohl auch passieren das selbst die Mechanik teilweise ausgetauscht werden muss.


----------

